# Shrimp Photos



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I finally got my macro working on my old digital camera. I had forgotten how to work it. It still doesn't make the shrimp behave and stand still for me though, I'll have to work on that.

Here are a few shots of my shrimp. One photo has a couple RCS and a CRS. The other is an interestingly colored RCS I recently got from someone to help spruce up my RCS genetics.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow that cherry looks almost golden. Interesting colors there.

I drop some food in when I want to photography the shrimp, it at least gets them to the front of the tank to shoot, they dont stay still for long though


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Holly molly check out the color of that shrimp in the last photo..Very cool.


----------

